

Show HN: Vamo – Flight search for the traveling salesman - aristeinberg
https://www.vamo.com/hacker-news

======
notahacker
Nicely executed, although no use to me since I don't live in the US (and am
pretty proficient at finding travel options anyway). Impressed that you have
bus and train options in there even though you make far more if they pay for
the flights, but would suggest an _option_ to exclude bus and train journeys
which are four or more hours longer than the equivalent flight is a good idea
for those who don't like long travels, if only to cut average search time. In
future car hire providers offering 1 way travel (and affiliate relationships)
should be a consideration too.

Would suggest that allowing a little more flexibility on duration (e.g.
minimum and maximum time spent per place) might be worthwhile although I
realise it makes the calculation a lot more complex.

More straightforwardly, I would suggest highlighting the start and finish
dates above the full itinerary data with "earlier" and "later" options so if
the "about three months" search suggests a result which is just a few days too
early/later you can rerun a similarly broad search which will ensure you
return the week before/after if not earlier/later. That would be much better
than having to rerun the search with a quite specific date in mind.

------
yakshaving
This is very cool! makes me want to take a vacation... if I didn't have a 5
month old!

I like that i can almost 'sketch' out possibilities with the tool. reminds me
almost like a vacation planning version of hipmunk in that sense. I like UIs
that are flexible like this.

------
karambahh
Apparently departure _has_ to be in the US, can't choose from european
cities...

